# Thetford Draw, Format and Etiquette



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2011)

Well lady and gents here are the details. Format is full handicap, stableford scoring, playing from the yellow tees. There will be prizes (but don't get too excited) for 1st, 2nd and 3rd places as well as nearest the pin 16th and longest drive 13th.

Order denotes playing order from the first tee

*Draw* 

1030 Tiger (27), Bobmac (-), SwingSlow (21)
1038 sJoe (23), teegirl (13), Les (13)
1046 Potor_36 (15), daveyc2k2 (17), viscount17 (20), jammydodger (4) 
1054 Plonko (16), CallawayKid (19), pontius69 (5),  rob2 (15)

*Dress Code* 

They are very strict on shorts. They MUST be tailored and not have cargo pockets. If in doubt bring trousers with you. Shirts as usual must be collared, polo or turtleneck and tucked in. If you are wearing shorts please wear white sports socks.

*Club Etiquette
* 
a) Divots must be replaced and stamped down, all marks are to be smoothed out in bunkers and pitch marks are to be repaired on the greens.
b) Wide-wheeled trolleys only can be used and must not enter the area around the green defined by the white marker strips.
c) Golf Club Bags are not permitted in the changing room or foyer.
d) Please do not change shoes or clothing in the car park 
e) Mobile Phones are not to be used on the course or in the clubhouse.

LEEEEETTTTT'S GET REEEAAAAAAADY TO RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMBLE!!!


----------



## SwingSlow (Jul 15, 2011)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 16, 2011)

Enjoy the day lads, really bummed I can't make it this time around, hopefully I can join in next time though.


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice one Tiger , lets hope the weather has calmed down by next week.


----------



## sJoe (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Tiger
Thanks for all the info..lets hope we have good weather. Going to be good fun anyway , looking forward to it.
 Joe


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Tiger. Hope the weather is better than today although played quite well today. Really looking forward to this now.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking forward to it.
I hope it's a dry day


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2011)

Weather is looking ominous


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 16, 2011)

over a week to go, they can rarely get the forecast right for the next day - don't sweat it


----------



## SwingSlow (Jul 17, 2011)

Probably a stupid question: do we need handicap certs with us?


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 18, 2011)

Probably a stupid question: do we need handicap certs with us?
		
Click to expand...

They always say you will need one but i've never once been asked to produce one in all my years of golf. After all they want your money dont they


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope we don't as I don't have an official handicap. Mine is calculated through an online calculator (golfshake.com). I can print a cert of sorts out tho. Should I do this just in case?


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 18, 2011)

No, certs aren't required as Tiger will have filled out the form initially. They take this as a handicap check as the organiser will have checked them...

Looking forward to it, only a week to go and as usual, I'll be duty tail gunner! My chance to romp in with a great score I guess...!!!

CK


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Guys, Yes apologies Dave no handicap certs required as I sent them through and it's my responsibility if any of the players turn out to be complete choppers who clearly haven't got a handicap errr....I'l just be spectating then 

We do have a slight potential tweak on the draw though. Flarkey can get the time off BUT his missus might go into labour. As the dutiful expectant dad he is aiming to play with us.

As a result he has asked to be included, which means we would revert to five three balls. As the draw was randomised I propose adding him onto the front (phew a local to lead the way) this would mean a change as follows:

Draw 

1030 Flarkey (14), Tiger (27), Bobmac (-) 
1038 SwingSlow (21), sJoe (23), teegirl (13) 
1046 Les (13), Potor_36 (15), daveyc2k2 (17) 
1054 viscount17 (20), jammydodger (4) , Plonko (16),
1102 CallawayKid (19), pontius69 (5), rob2 (15)

Is everyone happy with this?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 18, 2011)

No probs with me. Happy whoever I play with and less pressure on me to play well as I will be the highest handicapper in my group.


----------



## SwingSlow (Jul 18, 2011)

Happy just to play - so no problems with the draw.


----------



## sJoe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi
No problems with the new draw, doing a great job Tiger


----------



## rob2 (Jul 19, 2011)

As the others, not fussed when or with whom  

Rob


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 19, 2011)

As the others, not fussed when or with whom  

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, you may regret that Rob.... 

Be great to see everyone.

CK


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2011)

Guys and gal I am getting excited. Not played many golf courses so really excited to plot my way around a new one, especially with the rave reviews Thetford has received. Should be a great craic.

bobmac and flarkey apologies for drawing the short straw of playing with me. Working hard this week to ensure I bring my A game!!!

Fingers and toes crossed for a glorious sunny day


----------



## rob2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Tiger,

I have had the pleasure to play with Bob a couple of times. Absolute class bloke.

Just make sure he hits his 1 iron at least once for you  

Rob


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 19, 2011)

Tiger,

I have had the pleasure to play with Bob a couple of times. Absolute class bloke.

Just make sure he hits his 1 iron at least once for you  

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Should be 160 yd par 3 just for the job


----------



## Plonko (Jul 20, 2011)

Working hard this week to ensure I bring my A game!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just relax and enjoy the day. Putting pressure on yourself won't help you play better.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

Working hard this week to ensure I bring my A game!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just relax and enjoy the day. Putting pressure on yourself won't help you play better.
		
Click to expand...

LMAO planning on enjoying it don't worry!!! Just want to play ok and not like a complete chopper. Really looking forward to the course, the game and the banter!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Should be agreat day and the forecast looks better now than it did last week. Hopefully the rain will stay away!!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tiger, are we gonna do a write up on this and try and get it in the mag? If so shall I bring my camera and try and get a few shots on the day?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

Tiger, are we gonna do a write up on this and try and get it in the mag? If so shall I bring my camera and try and get a few shots on the day?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is the intention so please do bring your camera. I'm bringing mine and CK is bringing his with the plan of him capturing people teeing off on the first and me capturing people finishing off on the 18th but if peoplehave camera's and take pictures throughout the day we'll have a nice little library of shots so we can have a good review on the forum as well.

Thanks Dave


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok I will try and locate my camera tonight and make sure it's al charged up and ready!!


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 20, 2011)

Tiger, are we gonna do a write up on this and try and get it in the mag? If so shall I bring my camera and try and get a few shots on the day?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is the intention so please do bring your camera. I'm bringing mine and CK is bringing his with the plan of him capturing people teeing off on the first and me capturing people finishing off on the 18th but if peoplehave camera's and take pictures throughout the day we'll have a nice little library of shots so we can have a good review on the forum as well.

Thanks Dave
		
Click to expand...

I would use my iPhone but I'm sure we're not allowed to take pictures with something that has a compass on it... 

CK


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 20, 2011)

no problems, I'll still get to the bar before rob


----------



## rob2 (Jul 21, 2011)

no problems, I'll still get to the bar before rob
		
Click to expand...

and have cleared it of Babycham.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Tiger what time have we got to be there?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

It's up to you really but ideally I'd like everyone there no later than 10am so you have time for your bacon roll and I can sort out the finances.

Really looking forward to it chaps.


----------



## Flarkey (Jul 22, 2011)

Tiger,

You'll love the course!  Just stay out of the woods, and avoid the deer, and don't let the squirrels pinch your balls.  I see you have put me in your group - is this a poor attempt at getting some local knowledge?

How are the finances going to work for me, considering I am a member?  Shall I just sort myself out for food etc...?

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Tiger,

You'll love the course!  Just stay out of the woods, and avoid the deer, and don't let the squirrels pinch your balls.  I see you have put me in your group - is this a poor attempt at getting some local knowledge?

How are the finances going to work for me, considering I am a member?  Shall I just sort myself out for food etc...?

Looking forward to it! 

Click to expand...

Local knowledge only has bearing if you have the skill and accuracy to take advantage of it 

Originally gave myself the dubious honour of 'showing the way' as it seemed too harsh to stick that burden on anyone else but as you're a local... 

Yeah as a member you'll need to sort yourself out on the food front. look forward to meeting you on Monday.


----------



## sJoe (Jul 23, 2011)

HI All
Looking forward to Monday and meeting you all..Had a day out yesterday (Friday) at Felixstowe GC a good links course, great setting too. Possible venue for a future meet???
See you Monday


----------



## SwingSlow (Jul 23, 2011)

Tiger, are we gonna do a write up on this and try and get it in the mag? If so shall I bring my camera and try and get a few shots on the day?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is the intention so please do bring your camera. I'm bringing mine and CK is bringing his with the plan of him capturing people teeing off on the first and me capturing people finishing off on the 18th but if peoplehave camera's and take pictures throughout the day we'll have a nice little library of shots so we can have a good review on the forum as well.

Thanks Dave
		
Click to expand...

I would use my iPhone but I'm sure we're not allowed to take pictures with something that has a compass on it... 

CK 

Click to expand...

Can anyone use Photoshop or I have got to wear a corset?


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 24, 2011)

I've done my back in again and i'm sitting here with it locked up tight. I'll still make it down there tomorrow but I may have to just gently dobble it round without much bending. bloomin' shame as I had finally found my game this week and the confidence and trust was coming back. Plus I want another look at the course as i've entered the 36 hole open there in September.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

I've done my back in again and i'm sitting here with it locked up tight. I'll still make it down there tomorrow but I may have to just gently dobble it round without much bending. bloomin' shame as I had finally found my game this week and the confidence and trust was coming back. Plus I want another look at the course as i've entered the 36 hole open there in September.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that JD  hope it heals up soon. See you tomorrow fella but if you can't make it down I fully understand and will tweak the draw accordingly


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Just in case anyone needs to call me tomorrow my number is 07515 893091. Weather is looking good. Viscount I bow to your meteorological wisdom!!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Guys. I'm afraid JD can't make it tomorrow his back has completely locked up. Really gutted as he's a top bloke and will be sorely missed. I've rejigged the tee times with amended handicaps as follows:

1030 Flarkey (14), Tiger (27), bobmac (-)
1038 SwingSlow (21), sJoe (23), teegirl (13)
1046 Les (16), Potor_36 (15), daveyc2k2 (17), pontius69 (5)
1054 plonko (16), CallwayKid (17), viscount17 (20), rob2 (15)

Loolong forward to it!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh that's a shame. Hope you get better soon JD.

Looking forward to this big time now!! been out cleaning the clubs ready!!


----------



## rob2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay!

Revised tee times mean I can sample Steves attire for a full 4 hours!

Christmas has come early.  

Rob


----------



## Potor_36 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well excited for this now! What time are people going to be there from and where are we meeting?


----------



## SwingSlow (Jul 24, 2011)

Leaving Witham c. 8:00, so any time from 9:30 for me, depending on traffic.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hope it all went well guys? Really gutted I couldn't be there today....I have had nothing to do this afternoon and been wishing I was playing!


----------



## SwingSlow (Jul 25, 2011)

Excellent day - good course - fine weather - and great company.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that it!!

It's not good enough.  

Golfmmad.


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 25, 2011)

Bob sold a V Easy....!

CK


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great day, the weather was perfect for it. I'm sure Tiger will update with the scores later. I will try and add a few pics that I took over the next few days.

Thanks again Tiger for organising a great day. Also thanks to Les, Potor and Pontius for the excellent company around the course.


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 25, 2011)

weather: overcast, hot and humid
course: Top marks to Tiger for getting us to Thetford. really good course, good condition, tree lined fairways (well it would be) so anything too wide involved a search, greens had lots of humps bumps but the roll was true, marked difference going with or against the grain. Definitely worth a return trip.
company was great, (rob, craig and dave), some good laughs, some good golf too (off and on). rob was less than 4 in. short of longest drive. we didn't challenge the nearest the pin (didn't want to be repairing pitchmarks!). Lots of new faces, I think all the 'new' guys will be coming back for another.
Overall, a great day and good warm up (I hope) for Breadsall.

Tiger will be posting all the scores (so no preview).


----------



## bobmac (Jul 25, 2011)

Home and fed at last.
Thanks for a great day from myself and Teegirl.
Sorry we couldn't stay but had to get Jan to the whisky tour before it closed.
Thanks to Tiger and Flarkey for their company, sorry my golf was boring and thanks from Teegirl to swing slow and sjoe, a great day.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Home and fed at last.
Thanks for a great day from myself and Teegirl.
Sorry we couldn't stay but had to get Jan to the whisky tour before it closed.
Thanks to Tiger and Flarkey for their company, sorry my golf was boring and thanks from Teegirl to swing slow and sjoe, a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Bob I have prizes for you both. Not sure about posting the Cava but will send the rest. As for the boring golf jibe, to be honest it was just envy


----------



## sJoe (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Tiger, a really good day out, great to meet so many new faces..Special thanks to TeeGirl (Jan) and Swing Slow (John) who had to put up with me, so many trees, and all where my ball wanted to go..Look forward to meeting you all again..


----------

